# Feel so dead inside/dissociated



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like I have no feelings. Nothing matters anymore. I feel like my mind is blank. Almost like Im slowly dying inside. Like I could lay down in bed and just stare at the roof until I die.

I cant focus and my memory is shit. I dont feel present at the moment at all. I dont know what Im doing or what I am.

Dont even know if this is DpDr or something else. Im scared that Im losing myself. I dont know what to do.

I still feel like Im watching a movie instead of living.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like Im not alive anymore. I cant feel any empathy or love, no meaning or passion, nothing interests me. I feel like an empty worthless useless and pathetic husk. I feel like a lost case.

At the same time Im dealing with derealisation and questioning existance. 
My present feels like a dream or a memory.

Has anyone else felt like this? Ive dealt with it since november. Dont really know if its worth to keep going or not. I feel so stuck.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

yeah I know the feeling

it will go away I think . at least in my case it has become better . but I took medication including antipsychotics and I am still using effexor .

try to find activities that gives you joy and try to ignore the dp/dr


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Spadde said:


> I feel like Im not alive anymore. I cant feel any empathy or love, no meaning or passion, nothing interests me. I feel like an empty worthless useless and pathetic husk. I feel like a lost case.
> At the same time Im dealing with derealisation and questioning existance.
> My present feels like a dream or a memory.
> Has anyone else felt like this? Ive dealt with it since november. Dont really know if its worth to keep going or not. I feel so stuck.


I'm in the same position mate, I had control before October but now its different. Keep going, keep living, do the things you are meant to do to get better as you may aswell try atleast, see what happens. This is you for the moment, not forever. There is always hope, even if you don't feel it, I'm literally the same but I have to press on. As at the end of the day, we deserve to live and enjoy life, I don't want to die but Im that empty at the minute its as if I don't care, but I want to care and I still aspire to live fully. Keep going mate we're all in this together,don't ever not give things the chance to improve.


----------

